# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  «شيخُنا رحمةُ اللهِ الأَرَكاني في ذمَّةِ الله .. كلماتُ وفاءٍ ورثاءِ» (1343-1436هـ)

## محمود الغزي

*شيخُنا رحمةُ اللهِ الأَرَكاني في ذمَّةِ الله ..
كلماتُ وفاءٍ ورثاءِ 
(1343-1436هـ)

الحمدُ للهِ على كُلِّ حال، والصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ على النَّبيِّ والصَّحبِ والآل، أما بعدُ:
فرُغمَ أنَّ الأُمةَ تعيشُ في محنةٍ جسيمةٍ، وبلاءٍ يتبعُ بلاءً، إلا أنَّ تعاظم ذلك يهون عند مُصيبة فقدِ العُلماء ورثة الأنبياء.
ولقد شهدت الأُمةُ في السنوات الأخيرة تسارعًا في رحيل بركاتها، في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، في وقتٍ هي في أمسِّ ما تكون إليهم.
غير أنَّ هذه هي الحياة وحقيقتها = أيامٌ تُطوى، وآجالٌ تُقضى، وأعمارٌ تفنى!
وما عندَ الله –لعباده- خيرٌ وأبقى!
إنَّ فقدَ العُلماء ثلمةٌ في الإسلام كُبرى، ورزيَّةٌ عُظمى، وإيذانٌ برفعِ العِلم، وحُلولِ الجهل، فعن ابن عباسٍ -رضي الله عنهما- قال: «هَلْ تَدْرُونَ مَا ذَهَابُ الْعِلْمِ؟ قلنا: لا، قَالَ: ذَهَابُ الْعُلَمَاءِ» رواه الدارمي.
ورحمَ اللهُ الإمام أبا عبدالله البخاري، فحينما وردَ إليه نعيُ الإمام الدارمي، وهو بين طُلابه، قال- بعد أنْ نكَّس رأسه، ثم رفع واسترجع، ودموعه تسيل على خدَّيه-:
عَزَاءٌ فَمَا يَصْنَعُ الجَازِعُ ** وَدَمْعُ الْأَسَى أَبَدًا ضَائِعُ
بَكَى النَّاسُ مِنْ قَبْلُ أَحْبَابَهُمْ ** فَهَلْ مِنْهُمُ أَحَدٌ رَاجِعُ؟
تَدَلَّى ابْنُ عِشْرِينَ فِي قَبْرِهِ ** وَتِسْعُونَ صَاحِبُهَا رَافِعُ!
وَلِلْمَرْءِ لَوْ كَانَ يُنْجِي الْفِرَا ** رُ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُضْطَرَبٌ واسعُ
يُسلِّمُ مُهْجَتَهُ سَامِحًا ** كَمَا مَدَّ رَاحَتَهُ الْبَائِعُ
وَكَيْفَ يُوَقَّى الْفَتَى مَا يَخَافُ ** إِذَا كَانَ حَاصِدَهُ الزَّارِعُ
لقد ودعنا أمس، ليلة الأحد (18، رمضان، 1436هـ)، شيخنا المُحدِّث المُسْنِد، الفقيه الزَّاهد رحمة الله بن عبدالغني بن إبراهيم بن أبي ذر الأَرَكَاني ثم المدني، رحماتُ اللهِ عليه تترى، الذي كان منِ أفاضل المُسْنِدين، ومِن أعيان الشيوخ المُعَمَّرِين في مدينة النَّبيِّ الأمين –على ساكنها أفضل الصلاة والتسليم-.
وأداءً لبعضِ حقِّه، واعترافًا بفضله وسَبْقِهِ، أكتُبُ –والدموع لا تُطاوعني- بعض سوانح الذاكرة مما عَلق في ذهني من جميل صفاته، وعظيم شمائله. 
كانَ -رحمه الله- منِ جيلٍ فريدٍ، قضى جُلَّ عُمُره -الذي نيَّف على التِّسعين- في العلم والتعليم، فقدْ ولد عام (1343هـ) في (مينمار)، وترجع أصوله من عائلة خليل، من قبيلة الروهينجا، بمقاطعة أَرَكَان المُسْلمة –ردَّ الله عنها كيد البوذيين-.
نشأَ شيخنا مُحبًا للعلم، طالبًا له منذ نعومة أظْفاره في مسقطِ رأسه، ولمَّا اشتدَّ عزمه رحل إلى الهند، فدرس في مدارسها الشَّهيرة: «مظاهر العلوم» بسهارنفور، ثم انتقل إلى جامعة «دار العلوم» بديوبند، وتخرجَ على كبارِ أعلامها.
مِن أشهرهم الشيخ المُحدِّث المُسند حُسين أحمد المدني بن حبيب الله الفيض آبادي (ت 1377هـ)؛ لازمه كثيرًا، وتلقى عنه «الجامع الصحيح» للإمام البخاري، والنصف الأول من «جامع الترمذي».
وكذا؛ شيخ الأَدَب إعزاز علي بن مزاج علي الأمروهي (ت 1374هـ)، حيث تلقى عنه «سنن أبي داود»، والنصف الثاني من «جامع الترمذي»، و«الشمائل».
ومنهم شيخُ إرشاده، العلامة محمد طيب بن محمد أحمد النانوتوي القاسمي (ت 1404هـ) مدير المدرسة، لازمه كثيرًا، وانتفع به، تلقى عنه بعضًا من «مشكاة المصابيح»، و«حجة الله البالغة» للشاه ولي الله الدِّهْلوي، وغيرهم(1).
ثمَّ انتقل بعدَ ذلك إلى الحرمين، وطاف عدة بلدان، قال –رحمه الله- في إجازته لي:
«..وقدْ أكرمني اللهُ –تعالى- بالإقامة في البلدِ الحرام منذ سنة (1373هـ)، ثمَّ استوطنتُ مدينة النَّبيِّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من سنة (1385هـ) وإلى الآن، كما قُدَّر لي التَّجول في بلدان عديدة، منها: بيـت المقدس، ودمشق، وحَلَب، ونحوها من بلاد الشام، وغيرها من البلاد، ولقيت فيها، وفي الحرمين على مَرِّ الأيام خلقًا مِن العُلماء والصالحين والفضلاء، واستفدت من كثير منهم».
وقد كتبَ رسائل لطيفة، ومؤلفات منيفة، منها: «سدّ الفجوة والثُّلمة بين الإخوة والأُمة»، طُبعت في المدينة، عام (1423هـ).

لقائي به:    
وإنَّ مِن توفيق الله –جلَّ وعلا- أن سَنَّى لي مجالستَه، والأخذ عنه، والاتصال به؛ فكان أوَّلُ لقاءٍ به في بيته بالحرَّة الشَّرقية بالمدينة النبوية، فقد زرتُه رفقةَ شيخنا الكريم حامد البُخاري، وبتنسيق الشيخ أبي عبدالله أحمد عاشور، وكان يومَ مجلسٍ لبعض المشايخ وطُلاب العلم للقراءة عليه مِن «صحيح مسلم»، أذكرُ منهم الشيخ د. صفوان داووي، ود. يحيى الغوثاني، والشيخين البُخاري، وعاشور، وغيرهم –حفظ الله الجميع- وما إنْ دخلتُ حتى تذكرتُ قولَ الأوَّل:
أهلُ الحديثِ هم أهلُ النَّبي وإنْ ** لمْ يصحبُوا نَفْسهُ، أنفاسه صحبوافجلستُ في مجلس مهيب، في حضرة الشيخ، وتلامذته الفضلاء، وفي حضرة حديثِ سيد الأنبياء -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؛ فما كان من الشيخ اللبيب أحمد عاشور إلا أن اغتنمَ الجمعَ المُبارك، وقرأ الحديث «المُسلسل بالأولية»؛ ليصح لي تحمله على الشيخ بشرطه –جزاه الله خيرًا-.
وفي ذات المجلس ضربَ لنا معه شيخُنا حامد موعدًا لزيارته والقراءة عليه، وفي اليوم التالي أو الذي يليه، اصطحبني شيخنا حامد لبيت الشيخ، غير أننا لم نُوفَّق للقائه، فكان مِن أدب ودأب شيخنا حامد أن كتبَ رسالة لطيفة: أننَّا أتيناك ولم نجدك، ولم نُحبَّ إزعاجك! –أو بعبارة بمعناه-.
ثمَّ –وفقني الله- وزُرته ثالثة، وقدْ أَبى عليَّ فيها إلا أنْ يُوصلني شيخُنا د. صالح الرِّفاعي(2)؛ فلما عَلِمَ الشيخ أني مِن (غزة)؛ أجلسني جواره، وأخرج سُكَّةَ الطِّيب وطيبني -طيب الله ثراه-، ثمَّ قال -بتنهيدةٍ-: أنتم حالتكم حالة!
وقد شرفني بقراءةِ بعض الأحاديث عليه، و نُتَفًا مِن كتابي: «الأحاديث الأربعين في فضائل (عائشة) أم المؤمنين». ثمَّ شرَّفني بالمِنحة العليَّة، وأجازني الإجازة الحديثية، وكان هذا آخرَ عهدي به مِن السَّنة المذكورة!
وفي الرحلة الثانية للمدينة النبوية، وافقَ زيارتي انعقادَ آخرِ مجلسٍ مِن مجالس سماع «صحيح البخاري» على شيخنا أبي إبراهيم رحمةِ الله، والمشايخ الفضلاء حامد البخاري ود. صفوان داوودي ود. يحيى الغوثاني، بوقف البَرَكَة الخيري، بالحرَّة الشرقية، الذي زخر بحضور جلة من المشايخ وطلاب العلم، وكان قارئُ المجلس الشيخ الفاضل أحمد عاشور(3).
وبعدَ نصبٍ وتعبٍ، وسؤالٍ عن المكان، وصلتُ المجلسَ، ووصلتُ سندي بسند الشيخ –بفضل الله وتوفيقه- وتحمَّلتُ عنه وعن المشايخ قطعة من آخرِ الجامع الصحيح، وقدْ امتدَّ المجلسُ لساعات، وشيخنا منتصبٌ –بهمٍّةٍ وجَلَدٍ- للإسماع دونَ كللٍ ولا مللٍ! رُغم أنه جاوز التسعين، ونحن الشباب نغير هيئة الجلوس مِن وقتٍ لآخر.. فرحمَ اللهُ حالَنا! 
ولمَّا انتهى المجلس؛ تحدَّث المشايخ، وحمدوا الله على توفيقه لختم الكتاب، ثمَّ قدَّموا الشيخ للحديث! فكادَ أنْ يبكي، وقال -بمعنى ما قال-: مَن أنا؟! أنتم مشايخُنَا!
وهذا –لعمر الله- سبيل الأكابر لمن أراد اللحوق بهم، والحذو حذوهم، فالمعول -بعد توفيق الله– على صلاح القلب وتواضعه؛ فقد اشتهر بهضمه نَفْسَهُ، وكبير تواضعه بين يدي طُلابه، وعُرِف بذلك، حتى صارَ سمةً لازمة له –غفر الله له-.
وليسَ هذا مستغربًا على شيخنا، فقد كان طوداً شامخاً في العلم والزهد، خفيًّا لا يكاد يُعرف في مجلسه من زهده وورعه، نحسبُه ممن قَرَنَ العلم بالعمل، وزانَ الحُسن بالحُلل، تجلى ذلك في حياته التي نذرها للعلم، وعطائه الوافر في ميادين الإسناد، والتدريس، والتعلم؛ فكان حقًّا وصدقًا ممن أفنوا أعمارهم في نفع الناس.
وكان يذكر عن بعضِ مشايخه: أنَّ مَن انتهى من دراسته، ثم انشغل بطلب العلم، وتدريسه، وواصل طريق الطلب؛ فهذه علامة قَبول، وأَمارة خُلوص النَّية لله –تعالى-.
وبعدُ؛
مَن كانت هذه حاله، وتلكم بعض شمائلِه = أما حقَّ لنا البُكاء على فقده؟!
نعم؛ إن فوقَ أديمِ الأرض كثيرًا من العلماء والفضلاء، والعباد والزهاد، لكن ما بَرَزَ مَن برز على طول الأرض وعرضها في قديم الأيام وحديثها إلا بتوفيقِ الله -تعالى-، وإكرامه لمن امتلأت قلوبهم صدقًا وإخلاصًا، وخوفًا وخشيةً منه –سبحانه-، ونحسب شيخنا من هذه الطائفة المباركة، والله حسيبه.
وقدْ ظلَّ –يرحمه الله- وافرَ الذاكرة، متوقدَ العزيمة، حاضرَ الذهنِ، مُستغرقًا وقتَهَ في التحديث والإسماع إلى أن ابْتلي بالمرض، ثمَّ قُبض، وأسلمت الرُّوح لباريها، وقد قال بعض العلماء تعليقًا على قوله -تعالى-: {ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَاهُ أَسْفَلَ سَافِلِينَ * إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ} :
إنَّ العلماء العاملين لا ينالهم هذا الخَرَف، وضياع العلم والعقل من شدةِ الكِبَر؛ بل يكافئهم الله على ما قَدَّمُوهُ في شبابهم وقوتهم من عملٍ صالحٍ، فيجعل لهم الأجر غير الممنون على أعمالهم التي كانوا يعملونها وهم أقوياء على العمل. انظر: تفسير الطبري، وأضواء البيان.
وإنَّ مِن حُسْنِ العزاء أن دينَ اللهِ محفوظٌ، وشريعتَه باقيةٌ، كما صحَّ بذلك الخبر عن سيد البشر -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «..لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الحق ظاهرين، لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم، حتى يأتي أمر الله وهم على ذلك» رواه مسلم وغيره.
وأنَّ الله حقَّقَ رجاءَ الشيخ فقُبض في المدينة، فقد صُلي عليه فجرًا في المسجد النبوي الشريف، ودُفن –جوار الصحابة- بالبقيع.
إن الجموع لتحزن، والعيون لتدمع، وإنا على فراق شيخنا أبي إبراهيم لمحزنون، ولا نقولُ إلا ما يُرضي ربّنا.
فرحمه اللهُ رحمةً واسعةً، وألحقنا به في الصالحين، وأدخلنا –بمنِّه- جنَّةَ النعيم، والحمدُ لله رب العالمين.

وكتب/
محمود بن محمد حمدان
غزة - فلسطين 
18/رمضان/1436هـ

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ
(1) ينظر: إجازته لي –بالملحقات-، وما كتبه أخي الشيخ حمد بن حنيف المري، بعُنوان: «الشيخ المعمر رحمة الله بن عبد الغني البرماوي»، ملتقى أهل الحديث. وممَّن ترجم له بتوسع، الشيخ حامد قاسم الأركاني في: «النسيم العليل».
(2) يوم السَّبت (7، ربيع آخر، 1434هـ).
(3) يوم (15، شعبان، 1435هـ).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------

